# 2013 USA Championships



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2013)

Dan Massey

Super Heavyweight Dan Massey Blasts Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2013)

Anthony Tenuta

[video=youtube;YLQR1j1ccmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YLQR1j1ccmo[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2013)

Jon Ward trains legs

Big Jon Ward trains Legs - Road to the USAs


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2013)

Dan Newmire leg workout 

Dan Newmire Leg Workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2013)

Jon Ward delt training

Jon Ward Delt Workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2013)

Anthony Pasquale

300lb Jason Huh and Anthony Pasquale Train Chest!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2013)

Dusty Hanshaw Quads with Chris Cormier


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2013)

Kevin Ofurum shoulders 7 weeks out

https://rxmuscle.com/video/in-the-i...oulders-7-weeks-out-of-the-2013-npc-usas.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Brad Dingle chest training

Brad Dingle Trains Chest Before the NPC USA's


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2013)

David Paterik in the Pit


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2013)

David Paterik at Gold's Venice 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2013)

More David Paterik at the Pit


----------



## futureMrO (Jul 7, 2013)

awesome vids


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Jon Ward trains back

Big Jon Ward trains back on road to USAs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Dan Newmire Back and Shoulders

Dan Newmire


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Brandon Lyons 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Greg Welch 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2013)

Mickey Hennessee 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2013)

Justin Walters 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2013)

Rikki Smead 8 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2013)

Brandon Lyons 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2013)

Santiago Aragon April 28 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2013)

William Long trains legs 

William Long Smashes Legs in Prep for LA's and USA's


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Jon Ward trains back

Jon Ward Trains Back


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2013)

Gabe Moen part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2013)

Gabe Moen part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2013)

Gabe Moen part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2013)

Gabe Moen part 4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2013)

Gabe Moen part 5


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2013)

Gabe Moen part 6


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2013)

Addison Alexander 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Anthony Pasquale's last training 1 week out (pulled out)

In The Iron Asylum: Anthony Pasquale Last Bodybuilding Video 1 Week Out From USA's!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Victor Del Campo 1 week out

In The Iron Asylum: Victor Del Campo 1 Week Out From USA's!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Brad Albertson shoulders before USA MPD

Brad Albertson trains shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Maxx Charles trains chest 10 days out

Maxx Charles Trains Chest 10 Days Out From the 2013 USAs | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Clayton Johnson trains back 10 days out

Clayton Johnson Trains Back 10 Days Out From the 2013 NPC USAs | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Kevin Ofurum arms and back

Kevin Ofurum - USA Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

Anthony Tenuta chest training 

Anthony Tenuta Smashes Chest For the NPC USA | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

Chuckie Williams trains arms with IFBB Pro John Dewey

Chuckie Williams - USA Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

Derek Leverant chest training 5 weeks out

Derel Leverant - USA Prep!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)

Gabe Moen chest training 2 weeks out

Gabe Moen Preps for the USA's


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)

Dan Newmire 3 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)

Chris San Juan chest before USAs

Chris San Juan Prepares For the NPC USA Championships | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)

Armando Aman delts training before the USAs

Armando Aman - USA Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)

Shaunte Blakely 4 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)

Derek Upshaw 4 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)

Billy Jones leg training before the USAs

Billy Jones Preps for the USA's


----------



## kevinpa (Jun 28, 2014)

this guy is a beast


----------

